# Resolverleitung (Zwischen-) Stecken?



## olitheis (29 November 2010)

Hallo, ich bin leider gezwungen, die Resolverleitung eines Servoantriebs steckbar auszulegen. D.h., ein Anlagenteil kann bei Bedarf komplett demontiert werden. Wir setzen als Steckverbinder hauptsächlich Harting ein. Zum Stecken der Leistung (inkl. Bremse und Temp.) habe ich mich für diesen entschieden:
HAN K 4/8-STI-S
(4 Leistungskontakte+8 Steuerkontakte)
Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein geeigneter Steckverbinder (möglichst auch Harting) für die Resolverleitung.
Oder würdet ihr sagen, ein Standard Han E (10p+PE) würde völlig ausreichen? 
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## uflo (2 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Oli,

Du solltest für die resolverleitung Rundsteckberbinder ( Stecker und Buchse ) verwenden.
Die haben den Vorteil, dass der Schirm beim Zusammenschrauben des Steckers / Kupplung auf das Außengehäuse geklemmt werden.
Schaue mal hier als Beispiel von Lapp Kabel. ( Gibt es auch von Amphenol usw. )
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/6140120/Industriesteckverbinder-EPIC-CIRCON-LappKabel

Ich weiß, dass solche Art von Steckverbindern bei Meßsystemen und Drehgebern z.B. Heidenhain, Euchner, Hengstler in Werkzeugmaschinen eingestzt werden. TTL-Pegel.
Hab ich selber auch schon gemacht, auch bei Gebern von Servos. ( Bosch, Siemens ).

Viel Erfolg
Gruß
Udo


----------



## olitheis (3 Dezember 2010)

Hallo uflo,
danke für Deinen Beitrag, aber leider funktioniert der Link nicht.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## uflo (3 Dezember 2010)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo uflo,
> danke für Deinen Beitrag, aber leider funktioniert der Link nicht.
> Gruß
> Oli


 Der link ist zuwww.Conrad-electronic.de
Da unter Bauelemente, Steckverbinder, Industriesteckverbinder mal suchen.
Oder aber auch bei www.rs-online.de. Da habe ich auch schon solche Rundsteckverbinder bestellt.
Die Steckverbinder gibt es verschieden-polig. 
Die sind auch IP65.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## uflo (4 Dezember 2010)

uflo schrieb:


> Der link ist zuwww.Conrad-electronic.de
> Da unter Bauelemente, Steckverbinder, Industriesteckverbinder mal suchen.
> Oder aber auch bei www.rs-online.de. Da habe ich auch schon solche Rundsteckverbinder bestellt.
> Die Steckverbinder gibt es verschieden-polig.
> ...


_*Sorry, www.rsonline.de*_


----------



## uflo (4 Dezember 2010)

Der link ist zuwww.Conrad-electronic.de
Hier unter best.-Nr. 603950-62 und 603947-62
12pol. Stecker und Kupplung IP68


----------



## olitheis (6 Dezember 2010)

Hallo uflo,
danke noch mal für den Link.
Aber ich habe mich für eine Lösung von Harting entschieden:
Han Modular mit 9 pol. D-Sub Einsatz und EMV Gehäuse.

Adaptermodul, Stifteinsatz, für 1 Kabel - 09 14 000 9930, 
Adaptermodul, Buchseneinsatz, für 1 Kabel - 09 14 000 9931,
Gelenkrahmen für 2 Module, Bedruckung A…B - 09 14 006 0303,
Gelenkrahmen für 2 Module, Bedruckung a…b - 09 14 006 0313,
EMV/B Sockelgehäuse, Baugr. 6B, seitlich 2xM20 - 19 62 806 1290,
EMV/B Tüllengehäuse, Baugr. 6B, seitlich 1xM20 - 19 62 806 1540

Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen 2pol. Einsatz, zum Überprüfen, ob der 
Stecker gesteckt wurde (Brücke auf einer Seite).

Danke
Oli


----------

